# What do you like most about Halloween?



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

What do you like most about Halloween? The decorations? The parties? Me,
I like all the spooky stuff associated with it. The kid in me likes to believe
there are ghosts and goblins roaming the night and witches are flying on
brooms across the face of the moon. It's fun! What about the rest of you?
What do you like most about our favorite holiday?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Atmosphere. Coming from an acting background, Halloween is the best holiday for creating a total environment for suspension of belief.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It's fab from A-Z. I love that it makes me physically work hard and work my brain as well. I like the unpredictability of it: weather, props, how many kids show up, will we have have too much/too little candy..etc. I can't believe I'm gonna say this, but I like the pressure to complete my display by a deadline. I like that I'm not only giving my kids great memories,,but Im creating a lasting love of Halloween for others! its my only huge creative outlet for the year. I need that outlet.


----------



## Baldzillabill (Apr 14, 2010)

I love it all to!! I guess for me its the costumes. Knowing you can become someone, or something, else for a night and your own friends don't know who you are. My costumes are pretty involved so I love dressing up. Now my wife and I dress up together in themes. She too loves Halloween. 

I also just love setting up the props, displays, and carving pumpkins. I especially love the smell of a fresh cut jack-o-lantern. I look forward to that all year!! 

There are so many things to mention, I always look forward to planning for the next season. I really love going to local shops here at home and seeing the props they have for sale and the outrageous prices on them and thinking to myself, "I can make that better than this and cheaper"


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I love the weather,the cold nip in the air. I love seeing all the decorations everywhere. I love all the costumes and seeing what me,my family and friends are going to wear for the year.I love the smells of fall, the pumpkins,planning out and carving my jack-o-lantern.Ilove the halloween specials that come on and watching scary movies at night.I love walking in the woods and the beautiful leaves on the ground.I love the scary feeling in the air,like goblin said earlier.I love building props and planning out new stuff for my yard haunt.There is just so much to love about Halloween the wonderful creepy magic of this time.I love seeing the halloween stores opening every year and seeing all the new stuff for the year. I guess it's just everything about the whole season.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Its the making of props in March or April and the neighbor comes over to see what your doing and they say oh my god, wow, how did you make that , how did you come up with that idea ... and most of the time it was really something that just pops in your head driving down the street or sitting at work or you see something on tv maybe even talked about it with another fellow haunter... or during last years haunt you said wouldnt be nice to build a ....... and here you are bringing it to life..of sorts... I get alot of help from my family on makeing things so its kinda nice haveing us all together building painting , paper macheing or doing something. Then you have the DAY that you use your new props( we have a small haunt) and the reaction to it was exactly what you were going for!!! AHHHHHHH thats some of what halloween is about to me. 
And seeing the kids haveing a good time when they help me with my haunt that way I know if they are at my haunt on Fri and Sat night they arent out getting in trouble... 
We dont have many TOTs where we live so i let them trick or treat my haunt on halloween or the night closest to halloween when we are open we dont scare them we have the lights on and a few spooks not too scary tho to pass out candy and they get to walk thru the haunt for free with little stations here and there that the spooks are handing out the candy.... Im thinking those kids will one day come to the haunt and have a good time or they can turn out to be the next generation of Haunters because they had a good experience Who knows i may be wrong ... but it cant hurt 

And to see all of the talent on here is great .......


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

For one thing, Halloween is nestled right in my favorite season. I love the crispness of fall against the tapestry of warm colors, it's the perfect backdrop. I also love the rich history and origins of the holiday. For me, Halloween is an intoxicating mix of tradition and mystery, wonder and fear. Halloween was a huge deal for me growing up. My dad and I used to build a yard haunt together every year, it was our "thing". My mom used to make us all beautiful costumes, and I would fall asleep listening to the sound of her sewing machine, so exited to see the progress in the morning. I love reliving those memories while creating new ones for my own kids, I guess of all the things I love about Halloween, that is my favorite!


----------



## grantbrott (Feb 22, 2010)

Its the one time of the year I can be a big kid and no one can say anything to me about it. Other than that I love the scares, love being scared and love getting to scare people in my haunts.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd have to say that the atmosphere is what really makes it for me. It's hard to explain, it's that sensation of letting my inner zombie out finally for the world to see and not getting looked at like I'm insane. Which...well, I am, but that's beside the point...

It's X-mas, only better, and I get to pull all my goodies out and play with them at long last and put them on display for the world to see. So few people do a whole lot around here so it's totally ego-boosting to have people slow down as they drive by to look, or have someone walking their dog and stop to talk to us about our yard. It's all we can do to keep the neighborhood kids out of the displays, even when there's a fence up! They want to touch and help so much, but with as much money as I've put out on this stuff, I barely trust myself with the stuff. 

Last year our mailman commented about how we were a little too fanatical about Halloween because we were starting to decorate right at the first of October. Here I was thinking that we'd be lucky if we got it all done in time! :googly:

Halloween is just...me...and it feels good to let *me* get out and PLAY!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think what hooked my as a child was the decorations. Even now, when things start coming out in the stores, I get so excited. I just love to see all the rows of things related to Halloween. I go to every store I can think of to see what different things they have. And I find as I'm getting older I'm attracted to the Halloween decorations of my youth. Why didn't I think of hanging on to those things? Now I pay an arm and a leg on EBay for noisemakers I played with as a kid. And I shop at Dollar Tree for extra arms and legs. I put spooky out in the yard cause that's what the tot's love. But pretty soon I'l have enough vintage to do a couple rooms in the house. Decorating is so much fun!!! (My hubby calls it work)


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I love the making of the props and the big reveal of what I made each year and how I've grown over the years as a(novice) prop maker..the family and friends that come over to see the kiddies the smell of the fire pit in the drive way the sounds of happy tot's running around all the compliments from the parents and the pic's of their kids by the props it's a good feeling to see all the happiness and to know you put smiles on peoples faces and maybe get them thinking I could do that!!!!


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

Can't lie- the nostalgia. Which is why it's really hard now to get into Halloween the way I used to. The last 10 years have been very, very, very rough on me personally. And it seems the country cares less about Halloween too. From getting 1 trick or treater a year to the fact that people won't let kids go out without an adult (we never used to do that when I was a kid in the 80's). Even in my little neighborhood. So I confine everything in my house. I don't try to display for neighbors. I imagine they're all too uptight. There's tons of kids in our neighborhood but maybe they don't even like to go trick-or-treating. Maybe it's like Becky and Darlene on Roseanne where we turn kids into mini-adults and they want to prove they're too mature for the holiday. As for adult friends my age, we've all parted ways since high school and I know people online.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Dan, you need to move here by us....we put stuff out all month, the neighbors stop by daily to see what's new, the kids stop by, and on Halloween night, there are kids running all over the neighborhood, unattended (some of them). Besides, we could use another haunter on this block....I'm tired of being the only one!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Believe it or not what I liked most as a kid was trick-or-treat, and that is pretty much why I do it now. I just give out candy instead of knocking on doors.

Although, I love all the things that go with Halloween, first cool front, decorations, costumes. I am sure I posted before that my birthday is Nov. 1st so I got to spend my birthday sorting candy. Now I spend it recovering. 
The school fair was always the week of Halloween. So I had all of this stuff associated with Halloween that carries over till today. 

It all leads up to "Trick or Treat!"

I get asked why I buy so much candy every year because it is expensive but I hate running out and turning kids away besides...that is probably the smallest part of my budget.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the birthday presents


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Besides all the preparation, non-stop horror movies on tv and TOTers, the moment when I go outside (when most of the TOTers are gone and things calm down) and stand in front of my house and just take it all in. It gives me the sense of what everyone is seeing - the overall view - without looking to see if cords are hidden well, if something is falling over - the tweaking that we do all day - just what the front yard looks like at that moment.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

kprimm said:


> I love the weather,the cold nip in the air. I love seeing all the decorations everywhere. I love all the costumes and seeing what me,my family and friends are going to wear for the year.I love the smells of fall, the pumpkins,planning out and carving my jack-o-lantern.Ilove the halloween specials that come on and watching scary movies at night.I love walking in the woods and the beautiful leaves on the ground.I love the scary feeling in the air,like goblin said earlier.I love building props and planning out new stuff for my yard haunt.There is just so much to love about Halloween the wonderful creepy magic of this time.I love seeing the halloween stores opening every year and seeing all the new stuff for the year. I guess it's just everything about the whole season.


yup! what you said. that some up my thoughts exactly.


----------

